# Things to make my wife's day brighter!



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ladies, I need your help I am trying to make/help my marriage in small ways and I would like some suggestions on what small things I could do to make her day better? I already help with laundry and do all the dishes and cook outside of that I am not very good at expressing my feelings or being romantic. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you both have cell phones? Txt her during the day. Tell her she's beautiful, that you love her. Have some fun with it to. Flirt with her and make her feel nice!

Do you have children? I love it when my H does nice things with the kids. Even if it's fixing their bikes or trying to make cakes with my daughter. Makes me love him even more!


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes we talk back and forth all day long mostly about daily life issues, and I tell her I love her everyday even when we may not be in the best of moods. But I try


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just edited my post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

jlock111 said:


> Yes we talk back and forth all day long mostly about daily life issues, and I tell her I love her everyday even when we may not be in the best of moods. But I try


That's good. It's sometimes easier to say things in a txt if your a bit shy on that front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes we have 2 children living with us and I have 2 more from a previous relationship we see every other weekend, I like those ideas thank you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Flowers.

Today, come home with some flowers and a note attached saying something sweet. "I love you." or "You're beautiful." 

Leave her a note in the morning. Something cute.

Plan a surprise for her. Tell her "Clear your schedule on X day cause you a nd I have a date. Wear X" (casual or formal) Then tell her "Oh and it's a surprise." Wink at her. 

When she's busy doing something randomly tell her "You look so pretty." 

Come up behind her and kiss her neck.

Run her a bubble bath. 

It's the little things too. If she has a favorite ice cream flavor, buy her some. Play with her hair. Hold her hand when walking.



You sound like a great husband.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

when you do those things that is a sign of your love for her. your helping and you want her to see that. she will acknowledge it. my boyfriend wokrs alot and when he is home he will at least once a week wash the dishes, sweep and vaccum sometimes along with laundry, he may not fold them but still he is showing me that he appreciates our home and is playing another role that he doesnt have to sense i am here most of the time with our daughter. it makes me happy to see him putting in that extra effort. shows me that he is commited in taking care of us. so when you do these things, do them number one, for yourself, and number two, out of love. you cannot give a gift to someone and revoke it or undermine it or her because she will see that you are just doing it to be doing it! work slowly at this process and she will see overtime that you are really trying to improve your admiration for her


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the great husband thing but I believe I am far from it, but I am trying to get better I want her to feel special as she is too me. I was thinking of taking her on a date just the 2 of us no kids but something always seems to come up, but I believe I will try it as you put it " tell her to clear her schedule or ours" thanks for the post


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

On that front I am not giving up, I am not a quitter I am focused now more than I ever have been. thanks again


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

I text her this morning and said " good morning beautiful" she replies " wow I had to check my phone to see if someone sent that to a wrong number" so yeah I don't do this stuff often or ever and she really appreciated it. I am putting her on a pedestal where she belongs.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

jlock111 said:


> I text her this morning and said " good morning beautiful" she replies " wow I had to check my phone to see if someone sent that to a wrong number" so yeah I don't do this stuff often or ever and she really appreciated it. I am putting her on a pedestal where she belongs.


Thats the way. Don't overdo it though but a compliment every day goes a long way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

It's fantastic you're putting in the effort to try these things - all husbands and wives should! Here are some things my H does that brighten up my day/mood:

1. Reach for my hand when we're out or even at home.
2. Draws me funny/cute little cartoons and leaves them for me.
3. Makes us breakfast in bed.
4. Runs a bath for the two of us.
5. I get really bad pains in my back during my period, so when he sees me lying on my stomach on the bed he'll heat up his hand and rub my back  
6. Sweet/flirty/sexy texts from my husband! My favourites range from the "can't stop thinking about you" type to the "be naked when I get home" type! 
7. I find it really sweet and romantic when my husband dries and brushes my hair.
8. If she's cooked you a meal, let her know how awesoem it tasted!
9. Cook her a meal / make her a lovely snack / makes a nice snack for the kids.
10. Once my H came home and showed me a picture of this gorgeous vintage rocking chair he took on his phone and asked me if I liked it (I did). The next day, I came home and it was in the living room!! Such a lovely gesture, and it works for all kinds of things, from some beautiful flowers to food and even clothes if she doesn't mind when you buy things for her.
11. Once I was in a really rotten mood from work, came home and went straight to bed. My H woke me up for breakfast the next day with a set on pancakes with smiley faces drawn on them with syrups and fruit haha.. It was so funny and really made some of the anger melt away! Fun for kids to make too, so you and your kids could make them for a family breakfast on the weekend.


----------



## TrueAgape (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to find out what her love language is! The 5 love languages are: Physical touch, quality time, words of affirmations, acts of service and gifts. People typically show love in the same way that they like to receive it. But if your wife has a different love language than you she may not feel as loved when you do those things for her as you do when she does them for you. For example when things are hectic I feel loved when my husband does acts of service like helping around the house. Therefore early in our marriage I would ask him if there was anything I could do to help him out. I found out that his primary love language is actually words of affirmations. Now I know that leaving him notes or telling him he is doing a great job at being my husband is more loving to him than asking him if I can help him do something. I hope this helps! It was so amazing once I found this all out. Their is a book and website both that are helpful in this matter: The Five Love Languages.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

slip a love note into her lunch or for the day, or into her bag. (like in an envelope, where it won't just get lost in a big purse.)

Or mail her a romantic card to her work c/o her name.

When she comes home, have a sitter all ready (if you can, like a relative sitting for you & at their house for an overnight)... have a bubble bath ready for her, with candles in the bathroom. have a bottle of wine chilled & ready.

When you get her relaxed & in the tub, then bring her a glass of wine. Shave her legs for her... Rub her back with the loofa/sponge. There's just something erotic about having someone washing you & taking care of you while in the tub.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Re-read some other posts.

Holding her hand when walking...that's a great one.

Or, showing up when she's shopping & holding her hand in the grocery store.


----------



## stepfordwife (Jul 16, 2012)

jlock111 said:


> Ladies, I need your help I am trying to make/help my marriage in small ways and I would like some suggestions on what small things I could do to make her day better? I already help with laundry and do all the dishes and cook outside of that I am not very good at expressing my feelings or being romantic. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


How she get a guy like you?! =)


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Once I coooked up a plan that was very detailed. I bought her a rather expensive diamond ring and plotted out how I would give it to her. It involved buying a new dress for her and asking her to wear it to dinner, having a limo with champagne pick us up out of the blue, Take us to dinner and wait on us. I had cornered up the waitress and gave her the ring and asked her to deliver it with a glass of wine and her meal. It was all a big surprise to her. she was very happy and showed me that night how happy she was. Yee Haw (as we say down here).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's really romantic when a guy notices you liking something and gets it for you b/4 you decide to get it yourself--or maybe you decided it was too expensive, so you put it back. That he noticed and made the effort to get you something you thought was --in a way--too good for you, is just heartmelting. 

How does she show her affection for you (or how did she before, if you guys are not in a good place right now)? Unless you guys have discussed this, she probably shows affection in the way she'd like to receive it. 

A no-strings-attached massage is always welcome--better yet, give her a spa day and you take care of the kids, and she comes home but the house is all clean and in order. My gosh, I would have fainted at that!


----------

